# VW Climatronic Readouts



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok so on another forum I found out how to turn the climatronic system into a sort of diagnostic system??

1. Hold down "ECON", and press the "up-vent" button (next to recirculation). Both temperature displays will read 00 or 00'0, and you can release the buttons once they do.
2. Twist the LEFT temperature knob until the display above reads 19’0.
3. Twist the FAN knob until the left temperature display reads 19’1 (like 19.1).
4. The right temperature display is now a digital speedometer! HOW COOL IS THAT!!! 

--- For tach (in x100), twist the FAN knob until the left temperature display reads 19’3 (like 19.3)

--- To reset and go back to normal operation, hit the ECON button once.

These are the different settings the Climatronic can display. The numbers on the left indicate the “CHANNEL” the smaller number indicates the sub-channel

Hi All! Got this stuff today from one of skoda forum's. I suppose it to be similar, as it comes from NewOct with the same Climatronic as is mk5.
At least this list is almost in english

Main channel: 0 - System data
0 Number program
1 Left ERL
2 Skillful ERL
3 Point of job accensione/avvio
4 I recirculate automatic rifle (motor)/I recirculate automatic rifle Bit
5 Heating from active detention
6 Air Quality (7 = fresh air)
7 Deriving
8 Acronym country
9 Sensor zone head

Main channel: 1 - UIF 
0 Inner temperature (°C)
1 Surface Temperature (°C) (I think it means external)
2 Temperature piastrine in platinum (°C)
3 Corrector piastrine in platinum (°C)
4 Uif-Sonnenint
5 Corrector radiation (°C)
6 dynamic corrector (°C)
7 OrrettoreC I recirculate (°C)
8 thermal corrector (°C)
9 Compensation ignition (°C)

Main channel: 2 - Sensor radiation SX
0 Radiation not delayed (W/m2)
1 Corrector radiation for regolator temperature (W/m2)
2 Corrector radiation for impeller (W/m2)
3 Value TO

Main Channel: 3 - Sensor radiation DX
0 Radiation not delayed (W/m2)
1 Corrector radiation for regolator temperature (W/m2)
2 Corrector radiation for impeller (W/m2)
3 Value TO

Main Channel: 4 - External Temperature
0 External temperature (°C)
1 Temp. External line CAN (°C)
2 Temperature inhaled air climate (°C)

Main Channel: 5 - Theoretical temperature SX
0 Theoretical Temp. air in escape SX (°C)
1 Theoretical difference between temp. and temp. effective (°C) 
2 Value regulation the sx. (½% )
3 Pi-Stell-Max (½%)
4 Defrost SX

Main channel: 6 - Found temperature SX
0 Temp. Found SX (°C)
1 Temp. Feet SX (°C)
2 Temp. Facade SX (°C)


Main channel: 7 - Theoretical temperature DX
0 Theoretical Temp. air in escape DX (°C)
1 Theoretical difference between temp. and temp. effective DX (°C)
2 Values of regulation regolator (½% )
3 Pi-Stell-Max (½% )
4 Defrost 

Main channel: 8 - Found temperature DX
0 Found Temp. air in escape DX (°C)
1 Temp. Feet (°C)
2 Temp. Facade (°C)

Main channel:9 - Theoretical temperature evaporator
0 Theoretical temperature evaporator (°C)
1 Theoretical difference between temp. and temp. effective evaporator (°C)
2 Values of regulation evaporator (5mA/Dig)
3 Modality Regolator evaporator (you see under)

Main channel: 10 - Effective temperature evaporator
0 Effective temperature evaporator (°C)
1 Pressure coolant climate (bar)
2 Medium temperature coolant climate (°C)

Main channel:11 - Climate control compressor
0 Power theoretical electrical worker
1 Power effective electrical worker
2 Power electrical worker max
3 Kompressor PWM (0... 200) (Dig)
4 Power electrical worker offset compressor
5 Values power electrical worker
6 Code disinserito compressor (you see system)

Main channel:12 - Climate control impeller
0 Theoretical tension of the electric impeller (V)
1 Manual regulation
2 Code anomaly
3 Reduction impeller (V)
4 Impeller offset (0.1V)

Main channel: 13 - Temperature bocchette air SX
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Real theoretical value temp. Bocchette sx.(Dig)
2 Confirmation el. temp. Bocchette sx (Dig.)
3 The maximum limit temp. Bocchette sx. (Dig) 
4 Limit min. temp. Bocchette sx. (Dig)

Main channel: 14 - Temperature bocchette air DX
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Real theoretical value temp. Bocchette dx (Dig)
2 Confirmation el. temp. Bocchette dx (Dig)
3 The maximum limit temp. Bocchette dx (Dig)
4 Limit min. temp. Bocchette dx. (Dig)

Main channel: 15 - Piedi/centrale temperature bocchetta
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Real theoretical value temp. Bocchetta centers them (Dig)
2 Confirmation el. temp. bocchetta centers them (Dig)
3 The maximum limit temp. bocchetta centers them (Dig)
4 Limit min. temp. bocchetta centers them (Dig)

Main channel:16 - Defrost Shovel
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Theoretical value real Defrost shovel (Dig)
2 Confirmation el. Defrost shovel (Dig)
3 Limit maximum Defrost shovel (Dig)
4 Limit min. Defrost shovel (Dig)

Main channel: 17 - Shovel I recirculate inner
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Theoretical value real shovel I recirculate (Dig)
2 Confirmation el. shovel I recirculate (Dig)
3 Limit maximum shovel I recirculate (Dig)
4 Limit min. shovel I recirculate (Dig)

Main channel: 18 - Shovel cold air
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Theoretical value real Shovel cold air (Dig)
2 Confirmation el. Shovel cold air (Dig)
3 Limit maximum Shovel cold air (Dig)
4 Limit min. Shovel cold air (Dig)

Main channel: 19 - Data Motor
0 Vehicle velocity (km/h)
1 Vehicle velocity (Mph)
2 Motor temperature (°C)
3 Engine speed (RPM)
4 Air con compressor speed (RPM)

Main channel: 20 - Data sent by CAN
0 Additional heating (upon request) (1 = on) 
1 Confirmation el. PTC (1 = on)
2 Power el. effective PTC
3 % air demanded from radiating climate (%)
4 Relationship % of radiating peak air (%)
5 No performance demanded to the disp. of heating (1=no performance heating)


Main channel: 21 - Ripartitore of air Climate
0 Defrost (%)
1 Facade (%)
2 Feet (%)
3 Bocchetta areazione (%)
4 I recirculate fresh air/cleaned up (+ bocchetta...) (%)
5 Appraisal sensor (%)

Main channel: 22 - Data timer
0 Period of pause (min)
1 Motor operating time (sec)
2 Operating time with inserted key (Sec)

Main channel: 23 - Special channel
0 Sensor inner lighting system (Dig)
1 Air quality sensor

Main channel:24 - Version software
0 Development state
1 Software version
2 Type SW
3 Keep Frozen (0/1 = Values of refrigeration come maintained ad.eccezione.della Diagnosis )
4 Version K Matrix
5 EEP- Testflags
6 It codifies Vag (2)

Main channel: 25 - Test channels
1 - 9

Main channel: 26 - Parameters for surveys on crystals
0 Delay (sec)
1 Passo/udm (digit)
2 The minimal limit (digit)
3 Limit max. (digit)
4 Passo/udm on HellaKit

Main channel: 26 - Bocchetta direct areazione
0 Formattato theoretical value (%)
1 Theoretical value real Bocchetta direct areazione (Dig.)
2 Confirmation el. Bocchetta direct areazione (Dig.)
3 Limit max. Bocchetta direct areazione (Dig.)
4 Limit min. Bocchetta direct areazione (Dig.)

Main channel: 28 - Umidita
0 Theoretical Umidita (%)
1 Relative Umidita on temperature UIF (%)
2 Temp. Crystals WSS (°C)
3 Temperature condensation point (°C)
4 Difference temperature of the melting point (°C)

Main channel: 29 - Crude values umidita
0 Temp. Crystals, corrected (°C)
1 Temp. Crystals, not corrected (°C)
2 Sensor umidita (%)
3 Temperature sensor (°C)
4 Temperature condensation point (test measure) (°C)
5 Code anomaly

Main channel: 30 - Values indicated to you umidita
0 Value sensor termofilo (Dig.)
1 Temperature rif. termofilo (Dig.)
2 Periodic duration umidita (10 (to the power of -4) sec)
3 Temp. Reference umidita (Dig.)
4 Umidita Rel. on the sensor (%)
5 Temperature sensor umidita (°C)
6 Temperature crystals (not corrected) (°C)


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm guessing my question is...what exactly is the point in this? Out of sheer curiosity I called several VW dealerships one here in Alaska one in Washington and even the one back home in tn and they're like i have no clue it should only show that stuff on ur dash I know that they're just undertrained. But seriously? The point?


----------



## slo1304 (Oct 8, 2005)

it works


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yea it works i've been playing with it all week now lol.


----------



## akskimaster (Mar 12, 2009)

Of course works...but again what is the point of being able to do this?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Live data without a scanner.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

